# Are Greenie's any good/safe?



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm looking for a 'treat' that will last an aggressive chewer pup a little while, 15+ minutes, and am wondering are the soft chewie texture greenies safe?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I tried the soft ones with K & C. They goobled them up within 5 seconds! I don't use them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Absolutely not for aggressive chewers. Eating a chunk of a greenie can end up being a surgery to remove it.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Good to know! I'm glad I didn't get the Greenies Teenies I was contemplating then since the 1st ingredient is gelatin which makes it much easier to tear apart.

So, JMM, can you tell us what you recommend for i) good, healthy but small training treats or ii) as good dental freshening treats? (small so I don't have to break them up or give him too many calories) Thanks!




> Absolutely not for aggressive chewers. Eating a chunk of a greenie can end up being a surgery to remove it.[/B]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Gena's (lillady) vet reccommended carrots! Mia LOVED them!! They were really good while she was teething and kept her busy for a while! Just make sure, with any treat they always have supervision!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Excellent and healthy suggestion! :thumbsup: Thanks, Krystal! I will definitely see if he will like these when he's ready. This will help with their little eyes, too with all those good vitamins and carotenoids!



> Gena's (lillady) vet reccommended carrots! Mia LOVED them!! They were really good while she was teething and kept her busy for a while! Just make sure, with any treat they always have supervision![/B]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Good to know! I'm glad I didn't get the Greenies Teenies I was contemplating then since the 1st ingredient is gelatin which makes it much easier to tear apart.
> 
> So, JMM, can you tell us what you recommend for i) good, healthy but small training treats or ii) as good dental freshening treats? (small so I don't have to break them up or give him too many calories) Thanks![/B]



I buy Natural Balance rolls (the lamb or turkey are our favs). I cut it up into teeny pieces and keep a little container in the fridge. I freeze the rest and take it out as needed. 

I don't know about dental freshening...tooth brushing would be ideal. Soda likes the CET petites which are edible treat chews, but they are high in calories. Soda is gentle with rawhide so I do give him CET chews or the Purina dental chews. I honestly don't think they do anything dental-wise.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> Absolutely not for aggressive chewers. Eating a chunk of a greenie can end up being a surgery to remove it.[/B]


I fed them to Max and he loved them! However, I have read they are a big no no for our little dogs. Ollie has never had one.

Chris


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

We prefer to give ours Nylabone Nutridents. Alot more chewing effort involved.


----------

